# Any BSNL 3G User here...How to check 3G Data Balance Since BSNL system Upgrade ?



## dissel (Nov 20, 2015)

As title suggest,

This November (5-6th) BSNL upgrade their Recharge system and the USSD code *123*10# not working anymore to check Data Balance.

Before posting here in this thread I Googled but all return the OLD code....

If anyone figured please reply here .  

Thanks in advance.

- - - Updated - - -

Edit : 20/11 at 1.28 PM

Got the answer of my question,

Now BSNL tagged / listed  all subscribed STV in one place which is :

**123*5#*

User can see all their consumed STV under this (Voice STV /Data STV/SMS STV), If user didn't subscribe any then the following message will display 'Subscribed Bundle List Is Emplty'


----------



## RCuber (Nov 20, 2015)

closing thread as OP got the answer.


----------

